# New to hunting



## Isabell-5 (May 4, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm new to shroom hunting. Moved to Red Wing last year and need a hobby. A friend told me to go looking for morels. Any tips for a beginner? Wondering if I can go into basically any old woods and search. Maybe the bluffs if anyone is familiar with this area? I know to look for dead elm, that's about it. Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## stilz (Apr 18, 2015)

You can really go anywhere that has the trees you're looking for. Nerstrand Big Woods would be a nice option and not too far. I'm sure there have to be trails down your way in the bluffs too. Cannon River Turtle Reserve looks pretty close for you and looks decent as well. I'd actually like to get down that way and look myself. Let me know if you need a partner with some knowledge.


----------

